# Pulley set up



## steffler93 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello everyone! Im looking at building a race mower to go along with my pull mower. I am just wonder what the best way is to have my pulleys set up so i can get the most speed i possibly can. Season starts next month so any input would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Play with the pulleys a bit,with the larger in the front(drive)position. Some like a 2:1 drive ratio,but it depends on what kind of pick up you need out of the corners.
Start by putting a smaller pulley on the transaxle,and then change the engine pulley to a larger one,until you get it where you like it.
Make sure you keep the belt routing as simple as possible,to reduce lost energy,or slippage.


----------

